# Looking for a breeder in DE/PA area



## michelledelaware (Sep 4, 2014)

I am a small female, first GSD but have been researching for years.
I have my own small store and he can be with me all day..
Customers will be in and out so I need a puppy that can be socialized ...
I also have 2 cats at home.
The shop is in the city and I will be alone and walking to car alone at night, so he will be my daily companion...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Art Shaw is in Gettysburg. Zahnburg


----------

